# The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

					Filme zum Kinostart auch zuhause sehen? Das geht derzeit nur illegal. In den USA macht aber nun die Idee vom Screening Room die Runde. Gegen eine Gebühr von 50 US-Dollar sollen Zuschauer die Chance bekommen, den Streifen im heimischen Wohnzimmer zu genießen. Das ist viel Geld für einen Film, kann sich aber rechnen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*


----------



## eXtreme1808 (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

In den ersten Zeilen ging ich von 50€ pro Monat aus und würde sogar zuschlagen.

Aber 50€ pro Film?!

Das hat keine Zukunft...


----------



## beercarrier (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

für jeden der einen beamer hat, oder irgendwas in der art heimkino ist das eine erlösung. ich schaue gerne filme bin aber zugebener maßen  kein freund von kino (andauernd rammelt einer aufs klo, oder die freundin kann gar nicht aufhören sich über den film lustig zumachen oder generell frauen die im kino tratschen wie in der kaffeebar, gesalzene preise für cola und popcorn, uswusw), daher fände ich diese möglichkeit ideal. und 50$ klingen erstmal viel, aber schaut man als familie oder mit freunden ist schnell unter 10$ pro person. das letzte mal war ich in starwars weil ich nicht solange warten wollte, für glatte 15€ nur das ticket mit oben erwähnten komplikationen, meiner rechnung nach lohnt das schon ab 3 personen und die kriegt auch jeder nerd zusammen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Man muss also mit mindestens 4-5 Leuten einen Film schauen, sonst lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

150 Billy Taler für der Gerät und dann noch Fifty Bucks für den Film? Ich habe doch nix am Helm und zahle solche Summen für einmalig ansehen, da kaufe ich lieber wenn es auch etwas länger dauert die Konserve für 15 Dublonen und schaue die so oft bis nur noch Staub aus dem Player rieselt


----------



## dreirad89 (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Alter Finne, da langen sie aber zu.
Gut ich meine für den Heimkino-Fanatiker, der regelmäßig mit seinen Kumpels Filme schaut, sicher ganz nett. Muss man ja nicht jedes Mal machen.
Aber man braucht schon ne gewisse Personenanzahl, damit es sich lohnt.

Heimkino vorausgesetzt, würde ich es für mich nicht mal ausschließen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Ich hätte zwar alles da aber mache bestimmt keinen Köpper in eine Pfütze


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Einen neuen Film guckt man eh nicht alleine, und wenn man mit paar Leuten zusammenwirft lohnt sich das auf jedenfall.
Immer noch besser als zum Kino zu fahren und jeder muss einzeln den vollen Eintrittspreis bezahlen.
Wenn man das passende Equipment schon zuhause hat, und genügend Platz für ein paar Leute, ist sowas doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Und mitten drin kackt die Verbindung ab.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

So lange man nicht der Gastgeber ist ist man ja fein raus und sich um sein Inventar keine Sorgen machen.


> Einen neuen Film guckt man eh nicht alleine, und wenn man mit paar Leuten zusammenwirft lohnt sich das auf jedenfall.


Und wer sponsert die Box? Auch hätte ich nicht ewig Lust ganzen Gestalten permanent den Pansen ruhig zustellen und hinterher zu räumen


----------



## Gamer090 (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Wer eine Home Cinema Anlage hat der wird davon profitieren aber dann soll nicht der Gastgeber ständig den Film zahlen, ich will für jeden Film den da kaufe ein Mittagessen im Restaurant haben und ich meine damit kein Fastfood


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Ich muss schon ohne die Box die Leute mit einem Schweinetreiber zum gehen bewegen und ich kann auch nicht 24 Std. mit dem Tiefbass die Würmer aus den Boden locken nur weil der Filmgenuss so erst Standard ist


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Definitiv bin ich da eher ein Freund der Geduld und schaue mir einen Film dann ein paar mal in Ruhe an. 

Und die Geduld wird ja heutzutage nicht mehr all zu sehr strapaziert. 1/4 bis 1/2 Jahr und man bekommt den aktuellen Kinofilm auf Blu Ray zum genießen zuhause. Diesen kann man auch jederzeit unterbrechen. 
Sollte man einen Film nur einmal sehen wollen, geht das über die diversen Streamingportale auch noch wesentlich günstiger zur selben Zeit.

Außerdem habe ich so die Chance den Film einmal in der Deutschen Syncro zu sehen und etwas später noch mal auf Englisch.

Star Wars kommt beispielsweise schon Ende April: 4,5 Monate nach Release
James Bond Spectre kam am 3. März: 4 Monate nach Release
Der Marsianer 18. Februar: 4 Monate nach Release

Die paar Monate kann ich in Ruhe abwarten und zahle auch nicht mehr als 1 Kinokarte + Parkplatzkosten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: The Screening Room: Filme zum Kinostart für 50 USD zuhause sehen*

Geduld steigert auch die Freude auf den Film und man weiß auch worauf man sich dann einlässt.


----------

